# SHCS & Joint show



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Now rescheduled for SUNDAY 18th April. New closing dates not yet available but revised schedules should be available soon.

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Now rescheduled for SUNDAY 18th April. New closing dates not yet available but revised schedules should be available soon.
> 
> Carol


That's great news, for those of us that have already paid and entered, will they send us another scheduale an do we have to pay any extra?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As far as I know they will send new shedule/entry form with new closing date and you just have to fill in the new entry fom, as you have already paid, providing you keep the same number of classes, you will pay no more. If your cat has gained a title in the meantime, then providing it is before the new closing date, you will be able to change to th higher class. If you can no longer go they will refund, though not sure if the admin fee will still be deducted or not, if you can go but one of the cats you entered can't then you can either w/d that cat and be refunded or swop it for another. If you couldn't enter before, but can now, then it is just like a new entry.

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Brilliant Iam so pleased they managed to recheduale, it must be soo much hard work organising a show.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Brilliant Iam so pleased they managed to recheduale, it must be soo much hard work organising a show.


Hi Jen, are you going to it


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> Hi Jen, are you going to it


Yep I'll be there , are you?


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Yep I'll be there , are you?


Yep me to.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> Yep me to.


Are you stewarding at this one?


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Are you stewarding at this one?


YES PROBABLY


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> YES PROBABLY


Gosh, you must be a glutten for punishment, I kinda want to have a go but never really got round to doing anything about it.

Do you get to choose what section you steward for or do they put you where needed?


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Gosh, you must be a glutten for punishment, I kinda want to have a go but never really got round to doing anything about it.
> 
> Do you get to choose what section you steward for or do they put you where needed?


Jen you can ask the show manager to put you on a section, i started with hp's


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> Jen you can ask the show manager to put you on a section, i started with hp's


Thanks, I will give it a go , hopefully this year if iam feeling brave enough lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks, I will give it a go , hopefully this year if iam feeling brave enough lol


Hi Jen I already have a steward but if you fancy second stewarding with me and my steward to learn the ropes you would be most welcome


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hi Jen I already have a steward but if you fancy second stewarding with me and my steward to learn the ropes you would be most welcome


Yes that would be brill, I would love to

Where do you get the white coats from?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiya

I got mine off ebay! for about £10! but a lot of workwear sites and beautician/hospital uniform sites sell them.

It will involve mostly observing but we'll show you what a steward does and your role and you can have a go handling too 

I second stewarded at the beginning and found it good fun and easier to learn without pressure so would love to help you out


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks, I will give it a go , hopefully this year if iam feeling brave enough lol


Hi Jen, if you have a go you will probably like it,i did,


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hiya
> 
> I got mine off ebay! for about £10! but a lot of workwear sites and beautician/hospital uniform sites sell them.
> 
> ...


Hi, i would like to second steward for you sometime if thats ok with you,


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Hiya
> 
> I got mine off ebay! for about £10! but a lot of workwear sites and beautician/hospital uniform sites sell them.
> 
> ...


A huge thank you  iam really looking forward to it. If I need to be there any earlier or need to bring anything special let me know 
thanks again x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> Hi Jen, if you have a go you will probably like it,i did,


I think I will like it , and you must learn so much too . I'd better get some comfy shoes though,


----------



## Flower123 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's great news, for those of us that have already paid and entered, will they send us another scheduale an do we have to pay any extra?


----------

